
Last Day to Apply for Startup School 2016 - dwaxe
http://blog.ycombinator.com/last-day-to-apply-for-startup-school-2016
======
SmellTheGlove
I think I read elsewhere that this would be streamed live. I presume no
advance application is needed to do that, or am I wrong?

~~~
katm
Correct! We'll put the streaming link up on
[http://www.startupschool.org/](http://www.startupschool.org/) that morning.

~~~
veritas20
Hey Kat, when will participants be notified?

~~~
katm
We'll send out invites on August 26.

------
yeukhon
Did anyone find this conference useful? Like I said in [1] yesterday, I am
always interested in creating a startup myself but at this stage I haven't
decided on exactly which idea to pursue. What's the selection process? How's
my answer on the application going to be used?

But if streaming is available, is it worth the money to travel? Also, any plan
for Startup School @NY?

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12289314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12289314)

~~~
GuiA
_> Did anyone find this conference useful?_

I attended the first one, I believe in 2013 or so? I don't regret that I
attended, but it wasn't life changing either.

The talks ranged from a little bland and cliché to insightful - but none of
them gave me a "man, so glad I'm here - wouldn't have thought of this
otherwise" feeling.

The network is whatever you generally feel towards networking. I tend to
dislike it, so it wasn't for me, but if you really want to meet tons of people
who are into startups and YC, then it's a good place to be.

 _> What's the selection process? How's my answer on the application going to
be used?_

The selection process is YC people doing whatever they want to select who'll
attend. Who knows what the actual criteria are besides what they publicly say
on the website. It could be that names will be picked out of a sorting hat, or
that only participants who have an even number of characters in their essay
get picked, or who knows what else. I would answer it truthfully without
stressing too much about it.

 _> Is it worth the money to travel?_

Probably not, unless you have other things to do in the Bay Area the
surrounding days. Otherwise, if you're a startup founder, that money and time
are probably better spent either a) implementing your product or b) talking to
your users.

 _> I am always interested in creating a startup myself but at this stage I
haven't decided on exactly which idea to pursue._

Seems like you might be putting the carriage before the horses here.

~~~
jaredsohn
> the first one, I believe in 2013 or so?

That wouldn't be the first one; from some Google searches, I think the first
was in 2005: [http://lanyrd.com/2005/startup-
school/](http://lanyrd.com/2005/startup-school/)

